# substitute for bread



## spiritfree (Aug 8, 2018)

Has anyone tried a product called Lo-Dough?  It doesn't look very appetising.


----------



## missclb (Aug 9, 2018)

I've not tried that specific one, but i've generally not found any substitude worth it's weight. And i've tried lots.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2018)

It’s a triumph of engineering chemistry. It’s not only gluten free, it’s yeast free as well. The presence of E464, hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, usually shortened to hypromellose, is described by the manufacturers as “a stabiliser”. That’s a bit disingenuous. Hypromellose is thixotropic - at high temperature and concentration it changes from a liquid to a semi solid. That’s why it’s used in a lot of gluten free bread, because it can capture the bubbles of CO2 produced by the yeast, just like gluten does, and gives the bread it’s texture.

Also, like silica gel, it absorbs water, so if there’s a lot in the bread, it fairly quickly becomes damp, and forms a fine substrate for mould growth. That’s why each slice is packed in airtight wrapping.

Now this Lodough stuff doesn’t contain any yeast, so where do the bubbles come from? Not baking soda, that’s not an ingredient. So it must come from industrial CO2 inserted at some stage in the process.

And you can’t toast it - they tell you not to because it is highly flammable. Hypromellose is like cellulose - highly flammable, so there must be a hell of a lot in this stuff. 

Finally, all that hypromellose will be particularly fartogenic. Coeliacs shouldn’t try it for that reason, it could irritate the gut.

All that said, don’t let me put you off trying it.


----------



## missclb (Aug 9, 2018)

Holysmokes, so it's a giant slice of chemical loaf then?! Niiiiiice.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 9, 2018)

I saw an advert come up for it on my facebook,  but looked at the price and though no.  After reading Mikey's post I am glad that the price did put me off, but even if I was tempted I wouldn't be now.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> And you can’t toast it - they tell you not to because it is highly flammable. Hypromellose is like cellulose - highly flammable, so there must be a hell of a lot in this stuff.



I flashed an image of Walter White & Jesse cooking this up in a camper van in the middle of the desert ...


----------



## Mark T (Aug 9, 2018)

I substituted bread with Chinese leaf lettuce


----------



## JMyrtle (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Mark, I bet it made awful toast though lol


----------



## Sally W (Aug 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It’s a triumph of engineering chemistry. It’s not only gluten free, it’s yeast free as well. The presence of E464, hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, usually shortened to hypromellose, is described by the manufacturers as “a stabiliser”. That’s a bit disingenuous. Hypromellose is thixotropic - at high temperature and concentration it changes from a liquid to a semi solid. That’s why it’s used in a lot of gluten free bread, because it can capture the bubbles of CO2 produced by the yeast, just like gluten does, and gives the bread it’s texture.
> 
> Also, like silica gel, it absorbs water, so if there’s a lot in the bread, it fairly quickly becomes damp, and forms a fine substrate for mould growth. That’s why each slice is packed in airtight wrapping.
> 
> ...


Yikes! I have plenty of them in the cupboard......may not be buying anymore now


----------



## Drummer (Aug 9, 2018)

As I have usually got fairly low blood glucose - my last Hba1c was 42, I decided to take my normal bread recipe and add in low carb things, as I have got so much flour to use up - I used 2 cups of bread flour, 1 cup rye flour 1 cup chapatti flour 1/2 cup psyllium flour a 200 gm packet of milled mixed seeds from Lidl, 1/2tsp salt a small amount of lard, mixed it with warm water and left it overnight to mature the dough. In the morning I added two packs of yeast and kneaded it well, then cut it into loaves and left the tins in a warm place until well risen, spraying with water from time to time.
The result was real bread and it made good toast - but still high carb, just not full on white bread level of carbs. I did cook it at a slightly lower temperature than I used to use for bread, as the milled seed mixture will start to give a burnt taste at 200 C. I removed the loaves from the tins and put them back into the reheated oven after letting them cool for a while and finding that the parts in the tins were still slightly damp. Then I ate far too much of it still hot and dripping with butter, so be warned. I suggest either making small loaves, rolls or cutting up the larger loaves and freezing all but one. 
This was my first attempt to make a lower carb bread and I have other things to try adding or substituting. The result was twice as much bread as usual so it was maybe only 2/3rds the carbs - I did not weigh the loaves so have only a rough guess at the percentage of carbs.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 9, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> I flashed an image of Walter White & Jesse cooking this up in a camper van in the middle of the desert ...


 I watched the first ep of the new series of Better Call Saul earlier


----------



## CathyB (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow....I was thinking of trying it  think I’ll stick with my Burgen


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2018)

Burgen contains quite a bit of “wheat protein” as well, but nowhere near as much as this Lodough building material. At least you can toast Burgen without incinerating your toaster  - and probably kitchen as well.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 9, 2018)

Christ almighty.  Have you seen how much this stuff costs?  A fiver for two 28g pieces.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2018)

Aye, you could buy a small free range chicken for that money. I know which I would prefer.


----------



## spiritfree (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for your replies. I have a pack in the cupboard but don't think I will be trying them.


----------



## Sally W (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve quite a few sadly. I bought some on a special deal.......don’t really want to bin them at this point


----------



## Edgar (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll stick to my bread maker granary bread. Makes a great loaf and yummy taste. I use Hovis granary flour


----------



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Burgen contains quite a bit of “wheat protein” as well, but nowhere near as much as this Lodough building material. At least you can toast Burgen without incinerating your toaster  - and probably kitchen as well.


Ever noticed how the ducks avoid burgen if you throw it for them?

(Yes, yes, I know, you are not supposed to feed ducks bread)


----------



## Brando77 (Aug 12, 2018)

Play-doh sounds tastier and with less chemicals. Mmmmm, Play-doh with butter. *drool*


----------



## Drummer (Aug 12, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I'll stick to my bread maker granary bread. Makes a great loaf and yummy taste. I use Hovis granary flour


Do you test your glucose levels after eating ordinary bread? My levels are quite frightening so I would never advise anyone to eat it.
I am just working on my reduced carb bread dough recipe this time with more psyllium flour and some coconut flour, and have got smaller loaf tins and will be proving the dough all evening and cooking the bread late - just so as to avoid the temptation of warm bread.


----------



## MickD (Aug 13, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I'll stick to my bread maker granary bread. Makes a great loaf and yummy taste. I use Hovis granary flour


Whats the carbs like with this flour Edgar? Like a bit of Granary and the breadmaker has become redundant since being diagnosed, would love to get some fresh bread again providing the carbs aren't too bad.

Mick.


----------



## MrsPeel (Aug 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It’s a triumph of engineering chemistry. It’s not only gluten free, it’s yeast free as well. The presence of E464, hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, usually shortened to hypromellose, is described by the manufacturers as “a stabiliser”. That’s a bit disingenuous. Hypromellose is thixotropic - at high temperature and concentration it changes from a liquid to a semi solid. That’s why it’s used in a lot of gluten free bread, because it can capture the bubbles of CO2 produced by the yeast, just like gluten does, and gives the bread it’s texture.
> 
> Also, like silica gel, it absorbs water, so if there’s a lot in the bread, it fairly quickly becomes damp, and forms a fine substrate for mould growth. That’s why each slice is packed in airtight wrapping.
> 
> ...



thanks so much for the info! I find it so annoying & frustrating that so much chemical stuff is used to make foods and sell for ££££ and even label as "healthy"



> All that said, don’t let me put you off trying it.



Laughing VERY loud here!!!!!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 17, 2018)

MrsPeel said:


> thanks so much for the info! I find it so annoying & frustrating that so much chemical stuff is used to make foods and sell for ££££ and even label as "healthy"
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing VERY loud here!!!!!


Sadly most food out of a packet or box has chemicals to improve shelf life. I avoid E471/2, commonly known as mono and diglycerdies of fatty acids. Trying to find a loaf without it is very difficult. Hence I spend a lot of time I’m the kitchen


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 18, 2018)

Dont have a meter, but was noticeably sleepy after having half a seeded bread roll with my homemade veg soup yesterday. so am guessing i overdid the hiG carbs.  Cut the roll in half because it weighed in at 98g.  Maybe will have to try making my own, smaller portion bread rolls.


----------



## JMyrtle (Dec 18, 2018)

I hate to say this but unless you can find bread that doesn't use any kind of cereal flour bread is off the menu unless you balance it with fats such as meat or dairy.
I can get away with half a slice of wholemeal toast at breakfast provided I have egg and bacon with it, just marmite is no  good, 
Some here like Burgen soya bread but it's expensive and in my opinion tastes icky but you could give it a try!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 19, 2018)

hi Jackie,  i do quite like the burgen bread.  Which is fortunate


----------



## CathyB (Dec 19, 2018)

I quite like the Burgen Bread both as toast or a sandwich...


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 19, 2018)

Its not so good with soup though, unless you dip and eat, allow it to soak and ... dont do it!
Today found Lower Carb Bread (made by Hovis) in supermarket, carb per slice is more than Burgen, probably because loaf is taller.
Carb per 100g 
Burgen bread  = 29.3
Lower Carb Bread = 27.2


----------



## Radders (Dec 19, 2018)

I would eat Burgen by choice if I didn’t have diabetes. It’s my idea of bread, second only to fresh warm home made of course.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 19, 2018)

You are right, burgen bread is about the best of the ready sliced loaves.  Love bread with seeds, nuts, fruit, cheese, olives, herbs, sundried tomato... Rushes off to have a good cry.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 19, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Do you test your glucose levels after eating ordinary bread? My levels are quite frightening so I would never advise anyone to eat it.
> I am just working on my reduced carb bread dough recipe this time with more psyllium flour and some coconut flour, and have got smaller loaf tins and will be proving the dough all evening and cooking the bread late - just so as to avoid the temptation of warm bread.


what is psyllium flour?


----------



## Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> what is psyllium flour?


finely ground psyllium husk, it is mostly fibre and adds bulk.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 21, 2018)

lol, still no wiser.  what is psyllium


----------



## Robin (Dec 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> lol, still no wiser.  what is psyllium


There you go, probably more than you ever thought you needed to know!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_ovata


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2018)

Bah! Break the bread habit & go straight to seeds


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 21, 2018)

Not all of us need to take such extreme measures.
Have cut bread consumption down dramatically, and eating lower carb bread, most days one slice only.
Seems to be working for me.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> There you go, probably more than you ever thought you needed to know!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_ovata


Now wondering if the seeds are edible?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Not all of us need to take such extreme measures.
> Have cut bread consumption down dramatically, and eating lower carb bread, most days one slice only.
> Seems to be working for me.



That's kind of what I did early on & it worked fine too, but then I started eating more seeds to make up for lost fibre & after a while I started to like them more than bread.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 21, 2018)

Love seeds, could eat them by the handful, but my body wont tolerate that. Seeded bread is ok, few sprinkled on salad , maybe.  Handful will be regretting it later. 

edited for typo


----------



## Radders (Dec 21, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Love seeds, could eat them by the handful, but my body wont tolerate that. Seeded bread is ok, few sprinkled on salad , maybe.  Handful will be regretting it later.
> 
> edited for typo


Are they ok ground? A friend of mine can’t eat whole seeds but can manage them ground up, same with nuts.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 22, 2018)

Haven't tried that,  thanks for the idea.


----------

